
Ask HN: What are some examples of great B2B landing pages? - bossx
I&#x27;m developing landing pages for our B2B and wondering what you think are great examples that convinced you to sign up or try a service?
======
codegeek
Check this out. A really good collection of landing pages:

[http://www.land-book.com](http://www.land-book.com)

~~~
achow
Thanks!

------
seanpk8
I'm biased on this one:
[http://www.pointsource.com/sites/microsites/index.html#/insu...](http://www.pointsource.com/sites/microsites/index.html#/insurance)

... so it would also be interesting to have some feedback :-)

